

Belgian hosting company starts preregistration for new domain extensions - joop
http://thenextweb.org/2008/08/07/belgian-hosting-company-starts-preregistration-for-new-domain-extensions/

======
thenextweb
Can imageine a few (NSFW) 4 character words that would do well... ;-)

